# Extreme Comp Prep by Jstar



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

There are many tips and tricks for the last few days of competition prep, here I am going to go through some of the less heard of ones and some extreme things people do to achieve the best look possible.

Most of you will know about carbing up and drinking wine the night before a show and having a sip of brandy and some dark chocalate before going on stage, at my last comp I did all that plus had a shake with creatine wine glycerol and half a viagra and 2 niacin tablets. I was speaking to some of the other competitors and most thought this was extreme, it got me thinking what is extreme as to me what I did definitely wasnt.

I will start with some simple things that I have tried myself.

Preparation-h & astringints

These products are used to remove water from under the skin, generally they only have a very tempory effect. I have used prep-h and whitch hazel for the last few days before a comp, I have used it before going on the sunbed and at my last comp I used with cling film 3 times a day leading up to the comp. My skin felt tighter but no huge changes.

Epsom salts

Used in your bath it helps remove salts and toxins from the skin and is good for making weight classes.

Niacin

Couses hot flushes, First time I took this I took on its own and it made me sweat alot, second time I used this was with other things so cant say it was down to the niacin but I was more pumped dry and vascular.

Glycerol

(or glycerin, glycerine) it is a simple polyol compound that is widely used in pharmaceutical formulations and the food industrie. When administered orally, glycerol has a hydrating/dehydrating effect. This is based on the fact that glycerol has an ability to hold onto water. Bodybuilders might consider taking glycerol prior to going on stage without consuming the additional water to dry out. Leaving the water may cause existing body water to be removed out of the tissues and into the blood. Glycerol could also be administered intraveinasly, this seemed interesting and got me into researching into other simaler compounds such as mannitol (but more on that later)

Diuretics

are used to increase the excretion of water from bodies, there are sevral types, glycerol and mannitol fall into tha catogary of osmotic diuretics, I am not going to go into diuretics anymore as I think they are pretty much part and parcel of bodybuilding be it natural form or not and the aim of this article is to inform of less heard of things.

I always thought that site injections into lagging muscle's would be good just before a comp as some swelling normally ocurs, this got me researching into it more and found out about a drug that is used just for this purpose.

Formebolone

(or esiclene, nolotil, caverject) The injectable version of this drug normally contains 2mg per ml of solution, and shows little anabolic or androgenic activity. When injected it irritates the muscle at the site of injection, the body's response to this is to cause localized inflammation making the muscle store water and causing an increase in muscle size. Formebolone can be very painful so most brands contain 20mg Iidocaine to make the injection less painful. The size produced by the drug is not permanent and will only take a few days for the swelling to subside. Formebolone is normally taken a week before a competition once per day starting at 2mg per day working up to 4mg. The drug is most effective in smaller bodyparts ie shoulders calfs biceps, in larger muscle groups it can cause an uneven lumpy look. Within a week or 2 usage a user could gain an inch or more on there biceps, so for a competitive bodybuilder this drug could be very useful.

As said before from researching glycerol I found out about mannitol and then about EPO and volume/plasma expanders.

Erythropoietin

Or EPO is a protein made by the kidneys that increases erythropoiesis (red blood cell production) giving a higher blood volume. This drug can be very dangerous if hematocrict is elovated too much (hematocrict is the percentage of concentration of red blood cells in blood, 45% is about normal for men) it can cause heart attacks and strokes.

Volume expanders are split into 2 types crystalloids and colloids. Crystalloids are solutions of water soluble molecules and colloids contain bigger insoluble molecules. They are used to replace blood volume so red blood cells can still oxygenate body tissue.

Hydroxyethyl starch

or hespan made by B braun medical inc is a volume expander that is used intravenously, normally the night before a show. It increases blood volume giving a very vascular look, effects normally wear off after 24 hours when it is excreted in your urine.

Albumin

Is a water soluble protein used to increase blood volume, in medical practice its not normally used over normal saline. It can also cause permanent increase in blood pressure.

Mannitol

Is a sugar alcohol and is used as a osmotic diuretic. It is used to pull water from under the skin and into the veins.

Normal saline solutions can be used to increase blood volume giving an increased vascular look, they could also be used in conjunction with something like mannitol to give a very vascular dry look.

Jstar


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good read, if i ever get to the stage in the future i will be sure to refer to this


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> good read, if i ever get to the stage in the future i will be sure to refer to this


most of this is not needed and very extreme but the first few are good for most people to use.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jesus! Way too extreme for me!

Smash a pre workout drink and a viagra and go for it is my way!


----------

